# When a Camera’s Frame Rate is Synced to a Helicopter’s Rotor…



## table1349 (Mar 4, 2017)

And the article. https://petapixel.com/2017/03/04/ca...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PetaPixel+(PetaPixel)


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 4, 2017)

Actually what you do not see is Magneto standing just outside the frame.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 4, 2017)

That's just weird to watch.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 4, 2017)

There are going to be folks trying to imitate it.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 4, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> There are going to be folks trying to imitate it.


You can stop the rotors on a helicopter, but normally it will tend to fall down, not rise up.  So I hope a helicopter pilot doesn't try to imitate it !!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok that's just not right!!!!


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 4, 2017)

And yet, it is SO cool to see. Thanks for sharing!


----------

